# Any Opal Bettas out there??



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

I haven’t seen too many posted, would love to see your Opal babies if you got one? 
💜🙏🏻🤍


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Not fully sure if my boy technically is or not, but here he is! This is Cascade

Your baby is beautiful by the way!!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Not fully sure if my boy technically is or not, but here he is! This is Cascade
> 
> Your baby is beautiful by the way!!
> 
> ...


Awe I love him!!! He’s so adorable!!! Does he have red on his fins? That’s very cool if he does!! Yours looks like an Opal, & Thank you very much.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Sbirtell said:


> Awe I love him!!! He’s so adorable!!! Does he have red on his fins? That’s very cool if he does!! Yours looks like an Opal, & Thank you very much.


I will post sometime soon because I think I have a opal but don’t know for sure lol:


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I will post sometime soon because I think I have a opal but don’t know for sure lol:


Sweet!!! I can’t wait to see him/her!!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Awe I love him!!! He’s so adorable!!! Does he have red on his fins? That’s very cool if he does!! Yours looks like an Opal, & Thank you very much.


He does have red on him! And thank you!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Opal" is a trade name. I prefer the recognized name: Platinum. Sounds so much richer and more regal. 

From my Betta Guru, indjo:

Opaque white is milk/paper white.
Platinum is pinkish metallic white.
Dragon is milk/paper but thick looking scales.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> "Opal" is a trade name. I prefer the recognized name: Platinum. Sounds so much richer and more regal.
> 
> From my Betta Guru, indjo:
> 
> ...


It was sold to me as a Platinum Dumbo Pegasus, I was told it was just an opal? So I just called if an Opal….


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Platinum Dumbo. Don't know what a Pegasus might be, though.

I've had several Platinum Dumbos but two stand out: Jeeves and Boo. Loved them both. Thankfully, they didn't bite their fins. Another one did.  His name was Leander. Loved him, too.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Platinum Dumbo. Don't know what a Pegasus might be, though.
> 
> I've had several Platinum Dumbos but two stand out: Jeeves and Boo. Loved them both. Thankfully, they didn't bite their fins. Another one did.  His name was Leander. Loved him, too.


Yeah this is his ad for sale. What makes them Dumbos?


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Not fully sure if my boy technically is or not, but here he is! This is Cascade
> 
> Your baby is beautiful by the way!!
> 
> ...


Luvli pics ❤
I think I've got one or two.. I will upload them in a bit (waiting for pain killers to kick in - toothache..well wisdom tooth removal - once my head feels normal I will take some pics) - browse through my phone now for some old ones.. 😊


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

Dumbos ie elephant ear depending on whose wording have large pectoral fins reminding people of elephant ears.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Daft punky bettas said:


> Luvli pics ❤
> I think I've got one or two.. I will upload them in a bit (waiting for pain killers to kick in - toothache..well wisdom tooth removal - once my head feels normal I will take some pics) - browse through my phone now for some old ones.. 😊


Thank you so much!! 

Oh man, I get that. Had mine taken out a few weeks back. 
Hope you feel better soon and that your recovery is smooth and easy!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Large pectorals ("ears") make a "Dumbo" or Elephant Ear Betta.

Your boy, IMO, is a lovely, lovely Betta.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Daft punky bettas said:


> Luvli pics ❤
> I think I've got one or two.. I will upload them in a bit (waiting for pain killers to kick in - toothache..well wisdom tooth removal - once my head feels normal I will take some pics) - browse through my phone now for some old ones.. 😊


Can’t wait!!!!


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

Not sure if this counts since he has passed away now, but here is a pic of my Titan.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

FunFishFriend said:


> Not sure if this counts since he has passed away now, but here is a pic of my Titan.
> 
> View attachment 1044877
> 
> ...


Of course he counts!!! And he’s stunning!!! I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I got two beta fish that may classify as Opal?


















Sorry for bad images. They won’t stop moving lol


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I got two beta fish that may classify as Opal?
> 
> View attachment 1044969
> 
> ...


Love them! They are too adorable!!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Here is my pride and joy!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Here is my pride and joy!
> 
> View attachment 1044972


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sherwoodboxers (Jan 20, 2019)

Just got this guy a few days ago. No name yet.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

sherwoodboxers said:


> Just got this guy a few days ago. No name yet.
> 
> View attachment 1045005


He’s gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Here is my pride and joy!
> 
> View attachment 1044972


I want to call him Bubbles!!!! Hahaha


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I got two beta fish that may classify as Opal?


WOW that crowntail is breathtaking!! Prettiest CT I've seen in a long time. What's his name?


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> WOW that crowntail is breathtaking!! Prettiest CT I've seen in a long time. What's his name?


Sorry for the late reply! I don’t really have a name yet but his nicknames Oh Henry Oh hungry do to his obsession with food.
NAME SUGGESTIONS ARE WANTED!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I don’t really have a name yet but his nicknames Oh Henry Oh hungry do to his obsession with food.
> NAME SUGGESTIONS ARE WANTED!


Galaxy or Snow!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Good names!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I don’t really have a name yet but his nicknames Oh Henry Oh hungry do to his obsession with food.
> NAME SUGGESTIONS ARE WANTED!


King!


----------



## Fawkes (5 mo ago)

Is this an opal?


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Fawkes said:


> View attachment 1045656
> 
> Is this an opal?


Gorgeous! Probably hahaha love the transparency!!!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if Iroh’s an opal or not but he’s fabulous either way.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Not sure if Iroh’s an opal or not but he’s fabulous either way.
> View attachment 1045820


Yes and yes!!!!


----------

